# Introducing Hamilton(for now)



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

Well here he is guys!! I could not bare letting him trapped in his own room...he is doing OK with dorn...he hisses at dorn when dorn tries to sniff him..but now he is just starting to meow at him with the rare hiss....good sign?? I hope so!!

He seems to be good...he is already playing with toys and ploppin down wherever he feels like it.

Thinking about getting some feliway.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Doesn't look like you need feliway, they look pretty comfortable in the photos. I bet in a couple days you probably won't even hear a hiss outta them.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't think you need anything. Two grown male cats introduced together and all you have is a few hisses from one of them....that's awesome!! They'll be fine!! He looks pretty at home, too!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

See those tails in the first pic...Hamilton's is raised high meaning he's greeting Dorn in a friendly way. Dorn's is in the neutral position, which is fine for the first day. I don't think you have a thing to worry about with these guys. 

Hamilton's markings are awesome, very handsome boy!


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

WE are very blessed.. we have tried 2 other cats with dorn... both 6-8 months old...I think they were to much for dorn....so we thought we would try an adult kitty...

this guy might work though....he is right at home already which has totally amazed me...

If this guy dont work..dorn will be an only kitty I guess...that ok as he will always be my baby no matter what...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Beautiful! They have similar markings but in different colors. Pretty neat!

I agree with everyone else, looks from the photos (and sounds from your description) like they're doing just fine. Some kitties just seem to be made for each other and don't take a lot to adjust, so hopefully, you've got a couple of them on your hands now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy cow! That's great! They're doing fine - I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

well I think we are gonna let them roam tonight...I am not to worried...if they get fiesty tonight...I will seperate them while we are out tomorrow...otherwise I am not to concered about letting them be as neither of them have front claws.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Sounds like they're doing really well together. They are both very handsome kitties


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok it looks like you've taken my baby Aramis and made a man outta him! Does Hamilton have spots on his belly? cause if he does then I need to know if I have a clone! 8O  My aramis looks exactly like Hamilton. Marble swirls, ringedtail AND the "M" and if he has spots then AWESOME!

not to hijack the thread, but here's mr aramis


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

I will let the photos speak...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties, its neat how they have almost the same markings, but in different colours.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

oh my both of your babies are lovely! looks like the intro is going well


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderful kitties!! Like everyone else has said, they look pretty comfy together to me.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

And we have clones!! I hope aramis darkens up some, he's a mid orange/beige. I thought that Aramis was kinda one of a kind, but its wonderful that he's got someone to look up to that is his twin!!!! Have you noticed that orange kitties are very very playful and full of energy?


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful kitties.... they look pretty comfortable to me too!!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are gorgeous!
i love their markings.


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

great news....I went to bed lastnight to some hissing and growling by hamilton...that either subsided or I fell asleep...I just got home from work and they were sitting inthe living room and dorn was sniffing him with no hisses...maybe they worked things out already...pretty quiet now already which makes me super happy...

dorn is still curious about hamilton but I think he is adjusting...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on this introduction going as well as it is! You have guts to try it again after not having it go well the other times. I'm so glad to hear you're having better luck and one more kitty has a good home.


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

I will give them credit. They do an extensive check on you in my eyes. I needed 3 references and they called all 3. They called my vet. Not sure about my employer. Also ask about any previous pets/experience and all family members must meet the pet before the approve you. I am sure this helps all thier pets go to good homes. 

If there are multiple applications they pick on what best suits the animals needs. Not first come first serve.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That is good to a point, but what about first-time cat owners? It seems as though if there were more than one applicant, the person with no experience wouldn't even be considered.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've been an adoption counselor and wouldn't say that the first time owner is at a disadvantage...after all they don't have any bad habits that so called 'experienced' owners already have and so there's an opportunity to train them 'right'. It's all about how comfortable you are that the person is going to give the cat a good home and do their best to treat it right. As we all know, there are tons of experienced owners we wouldn't allow to adopt a cockroach.


----------

